# Augustin makes All-Rookie 2nd Team



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Point guard D.J. Augustin became the fifth Charlotte Bobcat to make the NBA All-Rookie team Thursday.
> 
> Augustin made second team, tying for the final spot with Portland's Rudy Fernandez. Augustin averaged 11.8 points and 3.5 assists and established himself as one of the NBA's best shooters – ninth in 3-point percentage (43.9percent) and sixth in free-throw percentage (89.3percent). Augustin played in 72 games, starting 12.
> 
> Emeka Okafor made All-Rookie first-team after the team's initial season. Since then, Raymond Felton, Adam Morrison and Walter Herrmann have been named second-team.


LINK


----------

